# Suggestions for H0 layout



## dantongarci1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello all!

I have a train model but I havent built a proper layout yet. What I have which is what came in the starter pack is this:









The table is 220cm x 140 cm.
However, I want to have some sort of hidden station to store trains.
Do you have any ideas on how I could do this without getting rid of a lot of visible space?

Thanks to all!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome. What you have gets you off to a good start. Depending on what side you like to operated from you could move the track to the right or left and run a spur off, or maybe even two to give you some storage or a 'fiddle' yard as we call it where all your trains are made up. You can hide this by a thin piece of ply in front supported by a batten and use some 'flats' or some low relief buildings or scenes printed on your home printer. Your trains would appear though a gap in the ply. That's my twopence worth.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very good suggestion Cyclops.

Decide which side of the layout you would want
that yard and move the whole layout a bit to the
opposite side to give you maximum room for the
new yard tracks.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As an afterthought you need not use scenic flats but could even make a rock face on the ply with PoP or modelling compound.

I notice that your board comprises of two pieces of ply. You need to add some wood framing underneath before you start your modifications and railroad proper to give it some stability.


----------



## dantongarci1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions.
I think I will probably do something like this:









This way I can have some nice scenery like a mountain and have a small fiddle yard.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First, let me apologize, since I'm at work and can't see any images you posted.

One other way to do hidden staging -- which might work for you since you're concerned about space -- is to use a second level. Assuming you're in HO, you will probably want a minimum of 4" (about 10 cm) of vertical clearance, and will probably need to use a 3% incline given the amount of space you have. You will need a linear run of about 340 cm to achieve the required descent -- so if you start, say, in the back left corner, you can get about 190 cm or so across the back, plus 130-ish down the right side, plus 20 more on the front, at which point you can add several turnouts to get 3-4 180 cm or so tracks down the front of your layout, underneath the main layout. Leaving it open will allow you to see which trains are there, and even swap cars / locos on the track closest to the front.

Use scenery to hide the track slanting down until you have enough overhead clearance (about 7.6 cm) to cover it completely.

Of course, this requires more track, and some better tracklaying skills than you may feel you have right now, but it is an option.


----------

